
Chrome 69 Beta: CSS tricks, and more - rbanffy
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/08/chrome-69-beta-av1-video-decoder-css.html
======
JohnTHaller
For folks on Windows that would like to try it out without messing with your
main profile or using a clean profile, Google Chrome Portable Beta has been
updated to 69.0.3497.23 as well:
[https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google-chrome-
portabl...](https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google-chrome-portable-
beta)

------
dvh
When I updated chromium, the padding around each individual bookmark become
bigger, now it fits 10-20% less bookmarks

